# Bupropion / KAVA KAVA anxiety?



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Who has used Bupropion or KAVA KAVA for anxiety?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tried Kava, didn't like it & made me feel a bit weird.

Bupropion (Zyban) I used to stop smoking. Sort of worked, but felt wired all the time & couldn't sleep.

What's the cause of your anxiety?


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Tried Kava, didn't like it & made me feel a bit weird.
> 
> Bupropion (Zyban) I used to stop smoking. Sort of worked, but felt wired all the time & couldn't sleep.
> 
> What's the cause of your anxiety?


 Ok thank you

Well , i think it's something in my brain i had it since i was 3 yo but i didn't know , i just thought i was shy.

My father suffer from anxiety too , maybe i've copied it or idk but i've seen psychiatres etc and it never helped me.

I know kratom helps a little , i take every day , low dose of test helps too . i've tried so many things..

Valium works but i never use it , it's like idc about anything and i feel asleep , i lose memory even at low doses so it's s**t for me.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hormone Blood Panel.

Counselling.

Good luck.


----------



## winkawatson1986 (Apr 15, 2013)

i have bad social anxiety valium helps i find


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

winkawatson1986 said:


> i have bad social anxiety valium helps i find


 Do you take it ED when you go out ?

valium makes me not want to talk and really tired , like a zombie so it's not good for me but it helps for anxiety for sure and it make the muscle spams dissapear but i only use it now for sleep once or twice a month when i really need to sleep and i'm not tired at all


----------



## winkawatson1986 (Apr 15, 2013)

Baka said:


> Do you take it ED when you go out ?
> 
> valium makes me not want to talk and really tired , like a zombie so it's not good for me but it helps for anxiety for sure and it make the muscle spams dissapear but i only use it now for sleep once or twice a month when i really need to sleep and i'm not tired at all


 I normally take 10mg for bed then next day I feel fine and anxiety is nowhere near as bad! But my body gets amune to it so I stop for a while then start them up again I don't want to hammer them as there badly addictive


----------



## winkawatson1986 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wouldn't wish social anxiety on anyone it really does ruin my life


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

winkawatson1986 said:


> Wouldn't wish social anxiety on anyone it really does ruin my life


 I have social anxiety which lead to generalised anxiety so i know how you feel.

I still can go out but i feel anxious , i'm doing a lot of effort everyday to go out make sport etc to battle against it but i think it's in my brain , when i was really young i remember i didn't like going out with my family to buy things in the markets for exemple , i already had bad anxiety , my father have anxiety too.

Low dose of test E and proviron helps quite much for me , some herbs too .

It ruins my life too , no job and never had any.


----------



## winkawatson1986 (Apr 15, 2013)

Baka said:


> I have social anxiety which lead to generalised anxiety so i know how you feel.
> 
> I still can go out but i feel anxious , i'm doing a lot of effort everyday to go out make sport etc to battle against it but i think it's in my brain , when i was really young i remember i didn't like going out with my family to buy things in the markets for exemple , i already had bad anxiety , my father have anxiety too.
> 
> ...


 I'm the same it's effected me all my life I work but everyday is a struggle I'm a welder so I'm stuck in a bay by myself which isn't too bad one person talks to me tho and thts it I seem to get embarrassed when ppl just talk to me!!! In groups my head feels like it's spinning and I need an escape asap out drinking with friends is hard too so I end up drinking more and more to try and get more comfortable I avoid shops and busy place tend to send my gf most the time which I hate! I just want a normal life but it's hate. Don't think Al ever get passed it. It even makes me doubt my life at times


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

winkawatson1986 said:


> I'm the same it's effected me all my life I work but everyday is a struggle I'm a welder so I'm stuck in a bay by myself which isn't too bad one person talks to me tho and thts it I seem to get embarrassed when ppl just talk to me!!! In groups my head feels like it's spinning and I need an escape asap out drinking with friends is hard too so I end up drinking more and more to try and get more comfortable I avoid shops and busy place tend to send my gf most the time which I hate! I just want a normal life but it's hate. Don't think Al ever get passed it. It even makes me doubt my life at times


 I totaly understand , i think 2 years ago i was exactly like you right now , which means having really bad anxiety + depression

Now i only have anxiety no more depression but anxiety i don't know how to make it dissapear , i'm not sure there s a solution for it when you were born with it , only medication will help i guess but depression you can make it dissapear much easier .

At least you have a job and gf , i have none .


----------



## winkawatson1986 (Apr 15, 2013)

Baka said:


> I totaly understand , i think 2 years ago i was exactly like you right now , which means having really bad anxiety + depression
> 
> Now i only have anxiety no more depression but anxiety i don't know how to make it dissapear , i'm not sure there s a solution for it when you were born with it , only medication will help i guess but depression you can make it dissapear much easier .
> 
> At least you have a job and gf , i have none .


 Yeah I get alot of ups and downs with depression tbh and I don't think there's a cure for anxiety only my gf nos about it and I don't think she knows how hard it is tbh and yeah guess I do but all u have to do is set ur mind to it and try ur best to achieve it all u can do really try diazepam like I do b4 bed and the next day u should feel a little less anxious it does with me anyway


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

winkawatson1986 said:


> Yeah I get alot of ups and downs with depression tbh and I don't think there's a cure for anxiety only my gf nos about it and I don't think she knows how hard it is tbh and yeah guess I do but all u have to do is set ur mind to it and try ur best to achieve it all u can do really try diazepam like I do b4 bed and the next day u should feel a little less anxious it does with me anyway


 i'm a little less anxious but i still am , and i feel like a ghost it's hard to explain but i don't laugh i don't talk etc , and since i workout a little bit like a powerlifter it's not good because it calms me and i can lift less heavy.

I don't know if you take AAS , but low dose of 125-250mg of test E (TRT dose) helps me a lot , i didn't even have low test i was in normal range but i never got depressed since i was on test , only when i got my E2 really low with letro .

I don't know if you know the plant Kratom , red vein kratom helps A LOT for depression since it make you think positiv , i use it in the afternoon so i don't have bad thoughts and it make me happier. i've been using it for 2 years almost everyday , no addiction and i never uped the dose ( 1 small spoon only and i feel good ).


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

It's a drug at the end of the day. A chemical that alters your mood. It can be addictive.

You are better of seeking Cognitive Behavioural Therapy than self medicating with drugs and riding the roller coaster that comes with it.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

TREACLE said:


> It's a drug at the end of the day. A chemical that alters your mood. It can be addictive.
> 
> You are better of seeking Cognitive Behavioural Therapy than self medicating with drugs and riding the roller coaster that comes with it.


 I've done that , also went to hypnoterapy and others. it never changed anything and i've done if for 2 years. (70 euros 1 hour ).

I chose living this way as i don't feel shitty ED anymore


----------

